# CT Supply List



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2010)

So I will get this started! I also plan on trying to find out where others I know shop. 

So lets start with pellets... I mosty buy at Tractor Supply Company in Enfield they have several different types of pellets and also horse treats that work awesome as bunny treats. The prices for pellets range from about $12-$15 for a 50# bag. You can also sometimes find hay. They have six locations in CT; BARKHAMSTED,ENFIELD,GRISWOLD,NEW MILFORD,NORTH WINDHAM,and PUTNAM. 

When I can't get there I can go to Pet Supplies Plus in Newington. They have 8 locations in CT;Bristol,Brookfield, Groton,Manchester,West Hartford,Westport,and Wethersfield. 

When I buy hay I get it from the rescue $10 for a bale.


----------



## Junkie2 (Feb 12, 2011)

this might be an incredibly big bump but thanks a lot for the info i would never have thought to go to tractor supply. I have one right down the road from me. thanks!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2011)

You welcome! Glad it helped.


----------



## HoldensLanding (Jul 9, 2011)

I've raised rabbits for 14 years and it never occurred to me until now (now that we have chickens and are starting a small farm) to go to a feed store or tractor supply for feed. i always shopped at petco/petsmart and the price difference is enormous! I have yet to find a good source for hay; i found someone in NY but it was a little further than i would want to travel, but it was under $4/bale.


----------



## silversky2668 (Jun 12, 2012)

I get my hay from Sweet Meadow Hay farm.com. The shipping is expensive (I usually order offline rather than drive, but you could make a trip of it depending on where you live, I suppose). But even with the rather expensive shipping, if I buy a big bale of timothy hay (14 lbs or the 33 lbs), it lasts me for months rather than having to buy the Kaytee stuff from petco every single week for $10. Saves money in the long run.

http://www.sweetmeadowfarm.com/products/hay/timothy/


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 13, 2012)

If your willing to drive to Sweetmeadow Daves in Agawam sells bales for like $11 or $12. I'll get details later.


----------



## Doc Oc (Feb 4, 2014)

I always get my feed from Blue Seal. Its great feed and its only 15$ for a 50# bag! 
As for hay, why on earth are you paying 10$?! I get local hay for 4$ a bale, and it's great hay!


----------



## Stang-girl13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Animal city in vernon ct


----------

